# How do you turn on that light?



## jimmyrayyoung (Jul 19, 2012)

I have a Fleetwood Pace Arrow 36B.  There is an exterior light on the drivers side near the back of the rig.  It looks just like the porch light over the entry door.  For the life of me I can not figure out how to turn it on.  Any one have any ideas?


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 19, 2012)

I have a 36B southwind,and there is no light in that area, sorry I could not help you out. Someone will come on and help you out. just wait


----------



## LEN (Jul 19, 2012)

Just a big guess here, but for the location someone may have put it on as lighting for utility hookup after dark so look in the power water bays for an extra switch.

LEN


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 20, 2012)

hey Len mine has a light inside the bay where the hook up are, just  for that purpose. May be it an add on for security.


----------



## C Nash (Jul 20, 2012)

Just a guess but I would think if it's original from factory the switch would be at the entrance door.


----------

